# Gidget and I went on a frosty ride!



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Do I spot some fuzzy reins ;D

Fab pictures! But you make me want to yell BUT A COAT ON xD Maybe its just me that freezes!!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing. No coat and no gloves in some of the photos? Brrrr.... but great pictures! Glad you enjoyed your ride. How did you get the tree home?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

lovely pictures i will be doing the same this weekend


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Ive noticed its one thing to get on line and shop for all the cool looking warm winter riding cloths ,,, then I go outside and reality sinks in,,,,,,,


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

nice pictures! how are u not freezing?! there isnt even snow yet where i am and i want to put on a full body coat to go to the barn  and i love your horse! kinda looks like my horse


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice! It looks like you guys (ladies, haha) had fun! I wish I had access to neat trails like that.

About the coat thing (at least I've found this to be true about my part of Oregon) is that once it gets down below freezing, somehow it doesn't feel cold anymore. I've been out in dry 15*F weather just in jeans, a sweatshirt, and converse and not been cold.

Alternatively, maybe it's cuz Heather and I are both redheads - the fire in our bellies keeps us warm. :lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics, pretty horses!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I was wearing two pairs of paints and two shirts. My coat was tied to the back of my saddle incase I got cold and gloves.It was a lot of fun  It really wasnt cold.It was comfy and riding horses warm you up quickly..especially when you post cause your horse is so darn bouncy!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like it was a fun ride! Beautiful horse and scenery. I just love your adorable little tree as well!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank You  I plan on going on another trail ride tomorrow so maybe I can get pictures


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you! I'm glad you all enjoy the pictures. It was beautiful out. I believe Gidget really enjoyed herself as well. It's probably her favorite thing to do.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics of the two of you! Love your Christmas tree!


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

ahhh i love those reins!!! beautiful horse!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks!Fadeoak made my reins. Gidget is a GORGEOUS horse =D <3 her


----------



## Marisa (Aug 21, 2011)

Omg, i love the fuzzy


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Digging the fuzzy reins! :lol:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I like the furry reins 
you two look great together


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you! I think we make a fine pair. Defiently a horse I love and will never think about selling. She is great. 

Thanks for the compliment on the reins! I love them! So soft!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

fuzzy reigns? I think YES!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

You MUST tell me where you got those reins =) Looks like it was really fun.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I got the reins from fadeoak. Go to the tack classifieds and you will see fuzzytastic reins...you can get custom ones like I did


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Great pics.


----------

